# The Night Life!!!



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Well my Aunt calls me and asked if I would take her surf fishing! I gladly accepted! Loaded up made a quick stop at Hot Spots... those are some good folks up there! Shout out to Hot Spots! Anyway got to my honey hole! Poles where in the water at 8:00 Fish on at 8:0i must have throwed it right in her mouth! My aunt fought it like a pro! Total 3 bullreds all released total of 6 hook ups! Awesome night! Pics coming!:thumbup:


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Snatch it said:


> Well my Aunt calls me and asked if I would take her surf fishing! I gladly accepted! Loaded up made a quick stop at Hot Spots... those are some good folks up there! Shout out to Hot Spots! Anyway got to my honey hole! Poles where in the water at 8:00 Fish on at 8:0i must have throwed it right in her mouth! My aunt fought it like a pro! Total 3 bullreds all released total of 6 hook ups! Awesome night! Pics coming!:thumbup:


Here ya go HAND!!!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Awesome, nice work.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Thats great...good times!...thanks for the report man...whatcha used for bait again?


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Great report! Those bulls are still all over the place! Kudo's on taking someone fishing! and +1 on Hot Spots!


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Good looking reds.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Fishermon said:


> Thats great...good times!...thanks for the report man...whatcha used for bait again?


 well started out with fresh skrimps then the hardheads moved in so went to big chunks of cut mullet!


----------



## Konq (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice fish!...hardheads don't eat mullet?


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Konq said:


> Nice fish!...hardheads don't eat mullet?


Yea they do!!! But you know the old saying right????? The bigger the bait the bigger the Fish!!:thumbup: I was using big chunks cause its harder for a hard head to get his mouth around!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Konq (Jan 27, 2012)

Snatch it said:


> Yea they do!!! But you know the old saying right????? The bigger the bait the bigger the Fish!!:thumbup: I was using big chunks cause its harder for a hard head to get his mouth around!!! :thumbsup:


good deal and grats again!:thumbup:


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

Good Job Brother! Keep it rollin!


----------

